# 80301 and 80302 bundled?



## skweston (Dec 22, 2015)

Has anyone seen any information on these codes being bundled? We are billing to some of our Medicaid plans and 80302 pays but 80301 denies stating CCI incidental to or part of primary procedure, CMS medicaid NCCI unbundling? Just looking for any insight into this. Thank you.

We use an immunoassay analyzer in office to perform presumptive drug testing.


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 28, 2015)

I would ask for the link to their set of Medicaid edits that states this. From an NCCI perspective, there is no bundling issue and typically Medicaid NCCI is also identical Medicare NCCI. But I was surprised to go to the below link and look at the Medicaid NCCI procedure to procedure edits and see that they have this code pair as 80302 as the column one code and 80301 as the column two code with modifier allowed with an effective date of 04/01/15. You can write NCCI Medicaid to get more clarification of this edit at the below address in might of been made in error. Modifier 59 is allowed and they are developing separate drugs being tested between the two codes. But it would be beneficial to get approval in writing for appending modifier 59 and get more clarification.

https://www.medicaid.gov/medicaid-c...stems/national-correct-coding-initiative.html

NCCI Contact Information

This webpage provides information to states, providers, and other interested parties regarding implementation of the NCCI methodologies in the Medicaid program. Concerns about specific NCCI edits may be submitted in writing to the CMS NCCI technical contractor at:

Medicaid National Correct Coding Initiative
Correct Coding Solutions, LLC
 PO Box 907
 Carmel, IN 46082-0907
 Fax: 317-571-1745


----------

